# Do you want kids -- For Men Only



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

We already have a poll on this, but I want to break it down by gender to see if there is a difference of opinion. I have this hunch that more women want kids (maternal instinct) despite having to shove something the size of a football out an opening that is definitely much smaller than a football.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what about the men who wishes to have kids down the road, when they find the right one to have them with?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

torlin said:


> what about the men who wishes to have kids down the road, when they find the right one to have them with?


Then you should be voting for "want kids" since that's what you want. I set no time limit & as a male you basically have no time limit on reproduction other than death.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aside from the two imaginary illegitimate ones I have (some SAS Friends know about this :lol), I want children (real children) someday.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i didnt vote because i honestly dont know if i want them. i would have to be very much in love though since i wouldnt have my children(s) not to have both of their parents.

im not comfortable around kids and i dont think they are comfortable around me. my niece will be 2 next month and only now is she comfortable to be around me. she is still somewhat shy with me though


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sure do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No kids for me.
Good thing my girlfriend doesn't want em either


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Wait a minute -- If I cannot vote in this poll how do I know what the results are? :mum

Someone keep the women updated!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's a thing that says "view results" under the "submit vote" button.

This would have been better put into 1 poll with options like "yeah, I'm a guy" and "no, I'm a female" and vice-versa, though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

njodis said:


> There's a thing that says "view results" under the "submit vote" button.


 ops Wow...I cannot believe I have never paid attention to that in all the polls I have posted/posted in....shows how observant I am!! :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> This would have been better put into 1 poll with options like "yeah, I'm a guy" and "no, I'm a female" and vice-versa, though.


That would require one to do math to get percentages for each gender, since it's unlikely an equal number of males & females will vote.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont want kids simply for the fact that I dont like the way the world is, and I know how hard it is to stay away from all the evilness. I like little kids that are raised correctly, I dont like little kids who've had absolutely no guidance what so ever.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I do


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

SJG102185 said:


> I dont want kids simply for the fact that I dont like the way the world is, and I know how hard it is to stay away from all the evilness. I like little kids that are raised correctly, I dont like little kids who've had absolutely no guidance what so ever.


I understand that...but I can also see how that argument can be used to HAVE kids. If somebody honestly believes that they will raise polite, responsible kids, then he/she should have kids...just so that there will be one more person in the world that is responsible and polite (which seems to decline after generations).

I don't want kids, but I feel guilty for not wanting them, since I think I would be a good parent, and that I think my hypothetical kid would grow up to be a good person.
...that's just me though


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Am I the only man with a kid here? I'm a proud father of a 13 month old son.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't want them.



Logan X said:


> No kids for me.
> Good thing my girlfriend doesn't want em either


i hope i get a girl friend like that.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

This raises an interesting question. suppose the criteria for mate selection was less about 'what i like in a man or woman' and instead focused on traits that would make for a good parent to one's children. i don't know - maybe it's the same thing. What would your criteria be? I wonder what people would think.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

It seems like it would be rewarding. Maybe down the road... like, way down the road.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I definitely want kids, and they shall be the coolest kids ever.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

What about those of us that could swing either way?

I don't want them, but I would be happy to have them with the right girl, if that makes any sense.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ericj said:


> What about those of us that could swing either way?


Read that again and note that it could have an unintended sexual meaning. :lol For simplicity, I decided to make people choose and not offer a fence-sitter option.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Current poll shows 33 total votes, 13 for "Want kids", 20 for "Dont want kids". 

I voted "want kids" - I've always loved kids and always have an awesome time with them. When I was younger (14-16 years old), one of my friends was a 5 year old (sounds crazy ehh?)- he was my neighbor (we lived in an apartment complex) but an awesome little guy (very smart and fun, not babyish at all, very mature, we had a ton of similar interests even though I was 9 years older than him). We'd play Playstation 1 and Nintendo 64 games together at eachothers houses, and also computer games, plus outdoor sports (football, soccer, etc.). Great times, though he moved after 3 years of being there.

My cousins whom are in their late 20's all have kids and i'm the only one out of like 10-20 some year old's whom plays with them during all the get togethers (keeps me busy plus it is a lot of fun, really, lol). Actually a few months ago during a Christmas get together there were a bunch of kids over, the younger ones (6-4) I was giving them piggy back rides for hours up and down the stairs and everywhere for hours and they were jumping all over me :lol 

Only thing that concerns me is that, I want kids and all, but my dream career (airline pilot) may prevent that, or make it difficult to do so. Being in that career and being away from home in 1 week intervals, and trying to hold a marriage plus kids together is very difficult (most pilots are divorced, or those whom are married have few to no children). I'm not sure what'll happen in the next 10 years, guess i'll see. :sigh


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Read that again and note that it could have an unintended sexual meaning. :lol


I didn't even consider that. ops



> For simplicity, I decided to make people choose and not offer a fence-sitter option.


It's not really fence sitting. I have no drive to have them, but wouldn't be opposed to them under the right circumstances. Since I'm not in a relationship, this is all purely theoretical.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want a kid. Give me one. I'm giving it the best experience it will have in it's life. Fatherhood is so ingrained in me. I seriously want to become a father. I know it's going to be a wonderful tough job which gives me more healthy reasons to become. Down with fatherhood. :b


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I want kids, but that odds of that happening... well let's see, the Second Coming is more likely to happen.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No, I have no desire to have kids.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

No, I don't want a brat to look after 

If I ever decided that I did want children afterall, I would adopt a kid around 11 or 12. Definitely not a baby.

I have no desire to change diapers, get puked on, potty train, get fingers put in my mouth, put up with a year of having a baby screaming every night, etc. There's just no way. 

I've never understood why people would ever want that.


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

probably not...wouldn't want to pollute the gene pool...but you never know....if the right woman came along and could offset all my bad genes...then maybe...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont to have my own kids from my DNA because I have too many genetic illnesses and would never be so selfish as to make a kid. I may adopt when im 32 though and finished school.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Want kids.

Once upon a time I'd have said no way. That changed a year ago when I met my (step) nieces who have since played a significant role in keeping me going. In fact I just spent the day with them today (they are 8 and 11 on their March Break). I took them to the movies, out for supper and to a few stores. Total bliss.

I've grown to see all kids in a much more positive light. So, yes. I hope I have children in my future. Gotta find a girlfriend first though!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I am undecided/open. I love kids.


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Never


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, I don't want kids. Well, not the way I'm feeling right now.


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

YES
Kids keep you busy


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, and a good thing, since I have 3. They've been the best, and most difficult, part of my life.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Sure don't.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want one kid. Didn't I say that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No passing my genes on. My bloodline ends with me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the_outsider said:


> no. i think the greatest harm you can do to a human is to bring them into existence. seriously.


 :ditto


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I certainly most want a kid. Just one kid. Didn't I say that already. :b

Silly me,
Gerard


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

No, thanks. There's a reason I stand in front of a cooking microwave oven at crotch level for a half an hour everyday. 

I have nothing against them, it's just that inevitably having to raise one according to rules and principles I thought were bull**** in the first place might be difficult.


----------



## njnuser (Sep 28, 2009)

Not too sure. I like kids, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never wanted kids but ended up with two of them anyway.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Hell to the N O


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm an ogre.... Arrghh!!! I hate children!

In other words, no kids for me.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I have no desire to add to the overpopulation but I wouldn't mind adopting when I'm ready for it and in a good financial situation and such. Certainly not something I'm willing to do without a lot of consideration though. Most of my family has made the mistake of having children in less than desirable situations and at very young ages. Not me. I learn from their mistakes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Someday


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I really want kids one day.


----------



## Hey Yo (Sep 21, 2010)

No, I can't justify bringing someone into this world. I'd consider adopting.


----------

